# Endural Engine shipping cases



## Kip Page (May 21, 2009)

does anyone have knowledge of these engine shipping cases and which one can be used for a 400 engine thanks...:shutme

Endural -Containers For Industry (Automotive, Material Handling, Food Service, Industrial)


----------

